# Cherry Red Shrimp



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

One of my little pals hanging out on some Anubias root.










I haven't got much experience shooting in a tank. This was using a Nikon D5100, Sigma 105mm f/2.8 ex dg, with a speedlight for fill flash. 

1/125 sec.
ƒ/5.6
ISO 200

I still haven't got setting worked out to get clean macro shots in a tank without flash. The tank has a 2x28 Watt T5NOs, and a T10 so there's a lot of light, but it's still not enough to get a decent shutter speed.


----------



## KristenP (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Amazing shot!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Great shot!


I would up the ISO to 800 and adjust the shutter speed accordingly. Then, in post processing, take out what little noise there is (if any, depending on camera)


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

very nicely captured ...


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, nice shot! I also have a Photography thread about my rcs but your picture is awesome than mine. You can visit my thread here if you want: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=488833&highlight=
Thanks.


----------

